# I HATE Tikkas ...



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

... because they are so darn boringly accurate. Three different factory loaded ammo shot from a T3X Superlite 7mm at 100 yards. I killed a doe this afternoon with it - will post about that later.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

CPAjeff said:


> ... because they are so darn boringly accurate. Three different factory loaded ammo shot from a T3X Superlite 7mm at 100 yards. I killed a doe this afternoon with it - will post about that later.


Nice shooting! Curious where you had a doe tag - and which round you used.

My son killed his first deer with my Tikka T3 Lite 7RM this year, and I got an elk with it this year. The thing is a SHOOTER.

Switched to the Accubond CT 160gr and it's done well.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

As a gunplumber I've chambered a few Tikkas. I'm always surprised how tight the specs are on the Tikka actions and the ever-ugly Savage 110 actions. It doesn't surprise me that your Tikka shoots that well.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

longbow said:


> As a gunplumber I've chambered a few Tikkas. I'm always surprised how tight the specs are on the Tikka actions and the ever-ugly Savage 110 actions. It doesn't surprise me that your Tikka shoots that well.


+1


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

CPA, Impressive. I'm with you when it comes to "Boring Rifles".  I like the AB group!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

BOR-ING....


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I sold my Tikka recently because it was just too boring to go to the range and sling a bunch of rounds through the same hole 

Looks like you found a great load and it worked out well!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Two different Tikka T3X's - same results:

7mm-08 with 140 Grain Nosler Accubond at 200 yards










.243 Win with Federal Blue Box 100 grain at 200 yards


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That 7mm08 a factory or handload?

-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

DallanC said:


> That 7mm08 a factory or handload?
> 
> -DallanC


Factory. I have almost five boxes of the same lot number, those should last a while!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Got a Tikka T3X for Xmas in 308. I hope it does as well. Although i'll be zeroing for 300 yards. I'm sure the rifle will do it's part. It's the monkey (me) that's the problem.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Got a Tikka T3X for Xmas in 308. I hope it does as well. Although i'll be zeroing for 300 yards. I'm sure the rifle will do it's part. It's the monkey (me) that's the problem.


Seems like you had a pretty good Christmas then!! I'm not sure what bullet you're wanting to shoot out of it, but the local SW has plenty of Nosler Trophy Grade 165 Accubond - let me know if you'd like me to pick up a couple boxes for you. Seems like even during the ammo shortage, one could ALWAYS find 308 ammo.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

CPAjeff said:


> Seems like even during the ammo shortage, one could ALWAYS find 308 ammo.


One reason I stuck with 308. Other reason is i've already a ton of it saved up. I haven't subjected myself to buying ammo during the ongoing the ammo shortage.... much. I've got a bunch of M80 ball, mixed with some 165 grain trophy bonded tip, and 180 grain soft points. I've even got some 110 grain Vmax. I won't be buying ammo for awhile, thankfully.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I need to get out and get my wifes Camila 7mm08 sighted in. I bought Leupold rings for it, but the scope setback wasn't enough for her so I had to remove those and put on a Leupold Rail that gave us alot more adjustability setting the scope in the proper place.

7mm08 is a great caliber.

-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

DallanC said:


> 7mm08 is a great caliber.
> 
> -DallanC


I couldn't agree more. I made the switch last year and have killed a bull elk, two whitetails (buck and doe), antelope, and a caribou with it. With the exception of the elk, which required a follow-up shot, the other animals have been DRT.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> I need to get out and get my wifes Camila 7mm08 sighted in. I bought Leupold rings for it, but the scope setback wasn't enough for her so I had to remove those and put on a Leupold Rail that gave us alot more adjustability setting the scope in the proper place.
> 
> 7mm08 is a great caliber.
> 
> -DallanC


You should have a fun time with that Camila.

When I first took my Vangard in 25-06 out I actually had it sighted in with just 3 shots, adjusting after each shot, then the fun began to see just how good of a tack driver it could be with some custom reloads. And it didn't disappoint me.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I've had several tikkas and never been disappointed. Nice rifles


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Got a Tikka T3X for Xmas in 308. I hope it does as well. Although i'll be zeroing for 300 yards. I'm sure the rifle will do it's part. It's the monkey (me) that's the problem.


Great rifle but I can't imagine a reason to zero a 308 for 300 yards. I'm interested if you're willing to share.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

APD said:


> Great rifle but I can't imagine a reason to zero a 308 for 300 yards. I'm interested if you're willing to share.


Without digging up a ballistics chart, the exact rise and drop will vary on projectile, but as a general theme, with a 300 yard zero, you'll be roughly 4 to 6 inches high at 150 yards, and the drop past 300 is more manageable up to a point. Play with it in a ballistics calc. Take your favorite 308 factory loads and play with it on vortex's calc, and if your using their dead hold BDC, it will make more sense when you seee how the elevation hold overs end up being.



Vortex Long Range Ballistics Calculator



The exact amount you'll be high at 150 probably makes more sense with 147 grain m80 ball ammo. Approximately 3" high if i remember correctly. With 180 grain its about 6" high at 150 yards if i remember correctly. It's just how I prefer to roll. Inside 300 yards, just remember the arc, and your fine. Approximate ranges will get you on target. Think of it as a battle zero, or max point blank range. You have to get more accurate ranging past 300 yards though.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Just got back from shooting, it was rather windy for fine shooting. The wifes Camila, after a 10 string medium break in load, still did a .9" group with a similar load my sons 7mm08 shoots. Very happy with that for a first impression.

Really unhappy though with the 4x12 Vortex scope we put on it though. The eye relief is terrible. Oddly, I have the exact same scope on my Muzzleloader and its absolutely great, no eye relief issue. I cant figure it out the difference between them.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

APD said:


> Great rifle but I can't imagine a reason to zero a 308 for 300 yards. I'm interested if you're willing to share.


Truth. The vast majority of center fire rifles are very well behaved with a 250 or 275 yard zero depending on the velocities, 250 yards being the most common. If you sight for that, you can usually hold dead on out through 320 yards, and with a 4 MOA subtend scope, most rifles will have a 400 yard aim point right at the tip of the lower post.

-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

My method is how i was trained, which granted has more of a military application, meaning hitting center of mass on a two legged target. I don't think hitting the vitals of a 4 legged target much different.

I just ran my data, for a 180 grain federal soft point, the peak of the arc is around 5" high, in the vicinity of 100 yards, (sooner then i remembered, but i haven't shot this load yet either) after which it decreases to the zero of 300.

After 300, subtensions are at 340, 420, 500, and 570.
If I ran the same load with a 200 yard zero, inside 300 yards would be less of an arc, at 2.5" high, but subtensions would end up being at 250, 340, 420, and 510. 

For longer ranges, I find the latter subtensions more difficult to work with.

Personal preference i guess.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

This is my most recent Tikka acquisition - a T3x CTR in 223. I was excited for the 20" 1:8 twist offering and it hasn't disappointed. In typical Tikka fashion, it seems to like everything I feed it! Target is a 10 shot group on the first outing with a random load I had for a previous .223 with a 60 gr Vmax and Varget. 

Way too much fun spotting my shots with the suppressor!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Beautiful.

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Lone_Hunter said:


> My method is how i was trained, which granted has more of a military application, meaning hitting center of mass on a two legged target. I don't think hitting the vitals of a 4 legged target much different.
> 
> I just ran my data, for a 180 grain federal soft point, the peak of the arc is around 5" high, in the vicinity of 100 yards, (sooner then i remembered, but i haven't shot this load yet either) after which it decreases to the zero of 300.
> 
> ...


I use the MPBR method (well, use to).

Similar method: How far can I shoot and hit within an X" kill zone (9" covers it) while aiming right in the center. Maximizes your shooting high and shooting low window because the most you will be from center is 4.5". Basic calculator and concept here: ShootersCalculator.com | Point Blank Range Calculator and meateater was also a top result Making the Case for Maximum Point Blank Range

Very similar. You will have an X range for zero now (often very random number) and a MPBR which is further out.

However - I have been in the process of moving things over to Leupold CDS because I like being dead on and these scopes have made the turret process insanely easy.


Oh - and I love Tikkas  I also use that Nosler Trophy 165 mentioned earlier in my new 308 build and it's awesome.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Very nice rifle Waspo! Maybe one day I will start breaking the bank on Nightforce. Phenomenal scopes.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

RandomElk16 said:


> Very nice rifle Waspo! Maybe one day I will start breaking the bank on Nightforce. Phenomenal scopes.


Thank you! I've been very happy with the rifle and the NXS. I probably wouldn't have sprung for one, but couldn't resist when my brother offered it to me for a steal of a deal.  The NF scopes feel like they are built like a tank!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I hate Tikka for a different reason. They don't support lefties hardly at all. Very few of their models and calibers are offered in left handed. That sucks. I won't buy any of their rifles until that changes. Looks like savage here I come.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

I sight in with my rifles at 200yards with a few different grains(I’m an archer 200 yards is like 2 miles for my stalked shot range)so if I can’t find the ammo later on in the season I’ll already have the data to switch to what I can get. I keep a few different boxes at home so when I get new ammo I can match the grains and ballistics the best I can when I go shoot a few boxes. I’m about ready to start getting a reload press to only have to fight for powder and primers because ammo prices are ridiculous and the magician shelves always doing disappearing acts.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Another boring Tikka . . . These were shots 18, 19, and 20 yesterday at 100 yards during the break-in with a T3X Roughtech 6.5 PRC and factory loads:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> Another boring Tikka . . . These were shots 18, 19, and 20 yesterday at 100 yards during the break-in with a T3X Roughtech 6.5 PRC and factory loads:
> 
> View attachment 154393


What bullet are you shooting?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

ridgetop said:


> What bullet are you shooting?


Norma 143 BTHP


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I have been super impressed with the tikka's I have shot. What great guns for the money.

If their 300 win mag came with a faster twist I would have gone with the Tikka over the browning x-bolt I bought.


----------

